# Como lograr generar calor en una moto



## sarkis84 (May 23, 2009)

Necesito generar aire caliente para ser utilizada en una moto. Se me ocurrió aprovechar el calor del escape adaptando una serpentina.El tema es que el escape genera más de 500 grados C y yo necesito utilizar aire caliente a 35 ó 40 grados y llevarlo a una micro-turbina que expulse el aire caliente.
Espero de alguien me pueda dar una idea ú opinión.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

Que uso le vas a dar al aire caliente (calefaccion, generacion de electricidad, etc.) ?


----------



## sarkis84 (May 29, 2009)

Hola
El aire caliente es para usar para calefacción.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2009)

Exactamente que es lo que quieres calentar (personas, objetos)?.  Saludos


----------



## Casti (May 29, 2009)

Tratandose de una moto supongo que querra calentar al conductor, tarea para la que no creo que sea conveniente usar el humo que salga del escape.


----------

